# Siser Easyweed Not Sticking



## jhocksrule (Jan 31, 2017)

I am new to heat pressing. I have adjusted my heat press to right around the 305 for 15 seconds. I think I have my pressure set pretty well. It seems like enough pressure, not real sure on how to set it. When I go to peel off the back some of the vinyl pulls up with it. Any help would be great appreciated!!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

A few suggestions: More pressure. Make sure the surface is smooth. Using a Teflon pillow will help.


----------



## jhocksrule (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks Pro World. One question, how do you adjust the pressure properly? How much resistance should there be with the handle? Thanks


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

What machine do you have?


----------



## jhocksrule (Jan 31, 2017)

It is just a basic, general heat press I got off ebay. Model HP-3804. Does that help? You just adjust the knob for pressure correct??


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I would think that turning the knob clockwise will increase the pressure. That machine is advertised as a 'sublimation' machine and may not create much pressure. Looks like you'll need to do some testing to make sure it will apply the vinyl properly.


----------



## jhocksrule (Jan 31, 2017)

It says it's a clamshell heat press


----------



## jhocksrule (Jan 31, 2017)

Most of the vinyl sticks, it's just towards the bottom of my design that wants to pull up. When I lock the arm down should it be REAL tough to pull back up or pull up fairly easily?? Thank so much!!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Clamshell is the type of opening as opposed to a swing away.


----------



## jhocksrule (Jan 31, 2017)

That's what clamshell means!! But it was advertised on ebay as a HEAT PRESS.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes It is a heat press. Clamshell is just the type of how it opens. Did it not come with instructions?


----------



## jhocksrule (Jan 31, 2017)

The only instructions with it was how to adjust the temp and time. How much resistance should there be when you lock it down to press?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

It should be comfortably firm. You should not have to force it to close.


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

If it's not sticking near the front of the press, it's likely that the pressure isn't adequate there. Turn the press off and stick a piece of paper in the press on all four corners. Adjust the pressure so the paper is firmly in the press at the back (not too tight, just tight enough). If the paper in the back of the press is secured, but the paper in the front comes out easily, you have a pressure issue. Pressure should be equal at all four corners. 

If it is not the pressure, next up would be temp. You would have to perform a similar test, but you'll need temperature strips for that. 

If the "bottom of your design" is near any seams, or any other obstructions (buttons, zippers, etc.) the Teflon Pillow that Ed recommend is the fix. As mentioned above on the paper test, even pressure is essential. Seams prevent your heat press from applying adequate pressure on the entire transfer.


----------

